# Think this is a bad idea?



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok, I got my cd changer mounted but Im scared if I leave it that way Im going to screw it up. I have it mounted at an angle. Not angled from bottom to top like it would just be sitting there on the ground. But I mean, its angled from side to side at about 45-50degrees. My concern is that its going to screw up the cd changer because at the moment, its loading the cds from the bottom to the top and Im scared that if the box shakes too bad the cd will fall out and the changer is going to be screwed up. I hit a few rather large bumps in the road today on the way to work to see what would happen and it skipped a little bit. I turned the volume up to about 80% of the max. and no problem, but I dont want to leave it that way if its going to run the risk of dropping the cd. Anyone know anything about this? Is it ok? or do I need to mount it with the bottom level?
If you look in my cd page, you can see what im talking about, the cd changer face is flush with the sub wall.
Anyone? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Dude Im so confused by that entire post...u need to explain it more throughly and some pics would b nice.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah I have no clue wtf is going on


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Im asking if you guys think my cd changer being angled in an odd way is going to screw it up cuz of the vibrations. Its not easy for me to describe something like this, its kinda odd.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It really depends on the angle and the cd changer. If you look at the instruction manual or the specs online, most of them will list angles that it will operate normally in.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

well, i just looked at the instructions and it says nothing about that angle of mounting.
is it possible for me to post a pic thats on my computer or does it have to be one thats online and i have to link to it?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you have to have a server to put the pic on, then you link to the pic


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok, hows this. Any better? See why Im concerned? Its on a slope. I dont recall ever seeing one mounted like that...but Im sure there has been one. I dont feel like tearing through all my car audio mags right now though


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

how about mounting it below the rear deck or under your car seat? That's how all CD changers i've seen are mounted


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ohhh I see now....I'm not exactly sure what can be done about it, you might want to try Exalta's suggestion


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

well, earlier today, I took it out cuz I didnt want to risk screwing it up. I started on mounting it under the rear deck and Ive got a red neon Im wiring into the trunk light so I got some stuff happening in the back. Thanks for the suggestions though. Most people I know have theirs under their seats or in the glove compartment or in a console.
I didnt really think about mounting it there untill I looked at the instructions earlier today. I never payed it any attention. Ive seen it done before, but I never considered doing it. I think itll look good if I can get everything centered up right.
Man...I got alot of work to do.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm sure the changer ran at that angle but its not suggested to do that. The changer must "know" what angle it is at to compensate bumps properly. That is why most if not all changers have the lever for horizontal, vertical or 45 degrees. The way you did it threw it a curve ball which it handled but then the concern becomes wear on the changers suspension/parts that it wasn't meant to handle. Again, it ran fine but in the long run it probably would have given up earlier than it should.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

yea, the compensators and springs wouldnt adjust for the off angle so, ya know, i dont wanna risk screwing it up. I already had a bad experience with a previous changer and its best that i do what i can to extend the life of this one.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

How's the relocation going? Better strenthen those rear deck mount braces. 

Good Luck!


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

It went excellent. I just got through earlier tonight and it looks great. I used 1/2" plywood and some 1" self tapping screws to mount the one piece onto the bottom of the deck and I made a cover for it and spent about an hour carpeting and fine tuning it and later on im going to finish off the whole trunk and it will end up covering the sides and bottom of the changer. Ya know, for something I just did on a whim, it looks good. Ill get some pics up soon hopefully cuz Im proud of the work I did on this one....well Im proud of all the work I do.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

That's nice to hear! 

by the way, i hope you made some sort of spacer/insulation between the wood and the rear deck so it won't rattle when you drive or when your subs/speakers are on.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

rubber spacers... you can get 1/4" rubber spacers that should work pretty good, and provide additional shock absorption for your changer.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

well, i havent thought about that, its on there pretty good and I dont know if it will rattle. But I have some of that insulation foam you throw down on your floor before you put down new carpet, its about 3/8". Im using it under some of the vinyl on my box so that raises it up a little bit. If it does rattle, I think I can just mount some of that in between the two. Im about to go pick up my girl and go look at some cars so if it does rattle, Ill find out soon. But Ill probably pick up some of those rubber spacers just in case.
Thanks for the support and suggestions guys!


----------

